# New Arrival Archimede M 39mm Pilots



## DaveP (Jan 26, 2008)

Just arrived and theres plenty of ifo on the Archimede Web site - So just a couple of pics :










This is the 39mm version on my skinny wrist (6 links out of the Kingfisher!) and its on the last hole on the leather strap. I think it looks fine but the 42mm version, or indeed the proposed 44mm CW Pilot would be too much for me.

And here it is alongside the Chistopher Ward T3 Kingfisher:










Better pics are available on the Archimede web site, but hopefully these give an impression of the size in real life.

Quick thoughts:

Packaging - basic box with Archimede in silver stamped on it - OK for me as I throw the boxes anyway!!

Dial - great, but the date is hardly visble, better to leave it off IMHO

Crown is lovely, not screw down but the upside is that it can be handwound without any fuss helpful if its not worn every day.

Overall quality excellent, on a par with CWL and my Grovana to be honest once this level is achieved its hard to mprove IMHO

Clear back, balance weight not engraved, but workmanlike in keeping with the watch

Service from Archimede - very good emails answered personally and quickly by Thomas Ickler himself, website ordering not very slick, but it works. Packet of haribos included!!

Overall a good buy I think at Â£225.

Any opinions welcome!!!


----------



## kevmcf (Nov 14, 2007)

> - OK for me as I throw the boxes anyway!!








I can't bring myself to throw any of the packaging away!

Have you checked out what the lume is like?


----------



## DaveP (Jan 26, 2008)

Will be checking he Lume tonight. The Kingfisher isnt great so i have some comparison.........my cheap seiko 5s are actually quite good on this!!!



kevmcf said:


> > - OK for me as I throw the boxes anyway!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveP (Jan 26, 2008)

The Lume is very bright, much more so than my CW Kingfisher. All of the markers show up well but there is no lume on the second hand.....


----------



## seamonkies (Jan 12, 2008)

DaveP said:


> Dial - great, but the date is hardly visble, better to leave it off IMHO


Yeah, I agree. The date appears to be an afterthought.

Beautiful watch, nonetherless. The size would suit me.









How thick is it?


----------



## DaveP (Jan 26, 2008)

Will get the callipers out tonight.....



seamonkies said:


> DaveP said:
> 
> 
> > Dial - great, but the date is hardly visble, better to leave it off IMHO
> ...


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

It's a good looker Dave and doesn't look excessive on your wrist. Glad you posted this, as I've been thinking of one and my wrist is only a little larger than yours.

Cheers


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Very nice, but I just saw photos of the SE elsewhere and it looks much more vintage: no date, sterile dial.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nice watch indeed.


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice flieger and the size i'd go for too, its good they offer it in 38mm & 42mm.


----------

